# Looking for a Donor



## cress (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello
We conceived our daughter naturally in 2006.  We left it too late to try for another by which time the stress in our lives at that point as high along with my FSH!!  No luck 
ARGC monitored my FSH every month and after 2 years I was getting nowehere......I have now found the Lister and am looking at egg sharing.  I turned 44 end of June and do not want to wait for 9 months - I will be too old by then 

Has anyone found a donor themselves and how...?
Desperate for a sibling for my daughter and to fill the hole in my life.
Looking forward to hearing from some friends.
xx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Altrui work with the Lister so Google them and then ring Alison to ask about egg donors. Also, if you can bear to change clinics again, CRM and London Women's Clinic - also allegedly The Bridge - have waiting lists for egg share donors of under three months. Also CARE group and Herts and Essex clinic if you are happy to go outside of London. Finding your own donor is not easy unless you are prepared to go public. An article in your local newspaper would almost certainly bring forth donors.

Also, have a look at the Mixed Blessings booklet produced by DC Network. This is specially for families like yours where there is one child conceived without help and parents contemplating donor conception for a second. It can be downloaded from the website www.dcnetwork.org for £5.
Best of luck
Olivia

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

